# Double réception iPad mini retina 32Go Argent



## benstach (14 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

J'ai commander le jour de sa sortie sur l'apple store en ligne un iPad mini retina Wi-Fi 32Go Argent. Voyant le délais un peut trop long à mon goût, délai de livraison entre le 26/11 et le 03/13 (soit entre 2 et 3 semaines après ma commande), je me décide d'appeler les Apple Premium Resseller d'Orléans (ville où j'habite). 

Finalement je trouve l'ipad tant désiré à la Fnac aujourd'hui. Mais ce soir je reçois un mail d'Apple me disant que ma commande était en cours de livraison (avec une livraison prévu mardi prochain (19/11).

Je vais donc me retrouver avec 2 iPads, soit un de trop. Je sais que je peux le retourner à Apple sans frais. Mais comme je suis pressé d'avoir mon iPad, je pense que beaucoup sont dans le même cas que moi, alors je propose de revendre mon iPad en trop pour en faire profiter quelqu'un.

Je le vends bien sur le prix que je l'ai acheter (489) mais en main propre, je ne ferai pas d'envoi par la poste. Si jamais personne ne se signale, je le renverrai à Apple !

Bonne soirée.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Novembre 2013)

une question
quel serait l'intérêt de l'acheteur  dans cet achat là et  à ce prix?
(par opposition à achat boutique même prix , mais avec facture à son nom et preuve de paiment à son nom)


----------



## benstach (15 Novembre 2013)

L'intérêt pour l'acheteur, comme je l'ai dit dans mon message, est de pouvoir avoir un iPad mini retina dispo de suite, car sur Orléans aucun magasin ne la pour le moment reçu.

Mais si personne n'est intéresser je le renvoi à Apple sans souci!


----------



## Lefenmac (15 Novembre 2013)

benstach a dit:


> Mais si personne n'est intéresser je le renvoi à Apple sans souci!




Te prends pas la tête fais ça c'est plus simple...


----------



## supreme51 (15 Novembre 2013)

Pourquoi ne pas rendre le tiens à la FNAC dès réception de celui d apple? 
sachant que tu as 15 jours à la FNAC


----------



## seb31511 (16 Novembre 2013)

Renvoie le des réception !

Après franchement en commander 2 par ce que le délais est "trop long" c'est quand même abusé. Vive la société de consommation


----------



## asseb (17 Novembre 2013)

Bah faut pas juger hein, moi aussi, j'avais commandé sur l'Apple Store, livraison prévue entre le 25/11 et le 2/12. Puis en passant à la FNAC on me dit que je peux le précommander et le recevoir dans la semaine. Je pensais annuler ma commande sur l'Apple store, mais trop tard, j'ai été pris de court par le gros mensonge d'Apple ^^


----------



## esam74 (18 Novembre 2013)

Quand on pense a toute l'energie et la pollution que ca fait de faire se genre de truc c'est quand meme dommage.Société de consommation ridicule...


----------

